
Humanity’s war on latency: Semaphore to silicon photonics and beyond - nayuki
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2016/10/zero-latency-human-society-tech/
======
dekhn
there's a fintech startup that's looking at leasing the alameda weehauken
tunnel to reduce trading times on the west coast.

